# stimme von lied trennen



## galdasc (20. März 2002)

hi

kennt jemand ein proggy, mit dem man die stimme/gesang aus einem lied entfernen kann (zumindest grob) ???



thx

-/cu\-


----------



## AKM<2b> (20. März 2002)

klar nimm den voice-xtractor... Nee war ein scherz.
Das ist wohl eins der Probleme die alle haben... Aber so einfach isses nicht.

Du nimmst dir ein gutes Wave bearbeitungs-tool (Steinberg Wavelab, Cooledit ...) und musst versuchen die frequenzbereiche rauszufiltern die nicht zur stimme gehören. Also meistens erstmal die Tiefen... 
Da ja ein Lied aus dem ganzen Frequenzspektrum besteht und die Stimme auch einen bestimmten Frequenzbereich hat. (Frauen höher, Männer eben tiefer) Musst du versuchen per Hand zu filtern. Probier einfach ein bisschen rum. 

Wenn es doch so ein Programm gibt das was taugt, lasse ich mich gern überzeugen das es doch einfacher geht
 

Viel Spaß


----------



## momohk (21. März 2002)

Also es gibt da plug's die das versuchen.

Aber die es geht eben immer nach dem selben shema ab.

Es werden einfach die phsen so gedreht, daß sich alles was sich im panorama in der mitte befindet ausgelöscht wird.

Das ganze funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht, da sich ja auch noch ander instrumente in der mitte befinden.

Aber für "grob" reicht das.

gruessle

Momo

P.S. Ich glaube cooledit hat das schon eingebaut.


----------



## Arno (21. März 2002)

Hi Momohk!!

Ganz gute Ergebnisse lassen sich mit dem "Karaoke-Studio der Frima Dart (http://www.dartpro.com) erzielen, dies jedoch nur auf die sogenannte 
Hauptstimme.
Diese lässt sich mühelos rausfiltern, bei Chören usw. klappt dies
nicht.

Versuch doch einfach mal die Demo. Sound laden, und Devecalicing 
drücken.


Gruß

Arno


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

*Vileicht*

Hi also ich weiss nicht genau ob des mit dem programm geht weil mit dem kann man sounds einbinden und mischen und so was.
Das programm des ich meine ist das bmp studio 4.0


----------

